# Christmas Avatar Time Again...



## parallel (Nov 26, 2016)

Dirty Boat Guy Santa is in da house!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 26, 2016)

Nice!  Cigar smokin' Santa reporting for duty!


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 26, 2016)

Camo Snowman


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 26, 2016)

Lady Grinch.  

Bah, humbug.


----------



## CDG (Nov 26, 2016)

TACP Christmas ornament.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 26, 2016)

Avatar issued, mine is. From higher, wiser changes apply only.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 26, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Avatar issued, mine is. From higher, wiser changes apply only.



Like this one, for the season?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 26, 2016)

[Q


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 26, 2016)

Happy birthday,  dear Jesus.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 26, 2016)

Do I dare give up muscle Jesus for the holidays?  Difficult decisions...


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 26, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Do I dare give up muscle Jesus for the holidays?  Difficult decisions...



#AsktheBroFessor.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 26, 2016)

#SantaIsOnTheNaughtyList


----------



## Grunt (Nov 26, 2016)

Had to go with the Viking Santa this year!


----------



## DC (Nov 26, 2016)

DEEPSEA SANTA...ON THE BOTTOM RED!


----------



## Dame (Nov 27, 2016)

Madame Xmas.



Agoge said:


> Had to go with the Viking Santa this year!


Put him on a Harley and he's every guy my age on POF.


----------



## AWP (Nov 27, 2016)

Florida's festive.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## amlove21 (Nov 27, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Do I dare give up muscle Jesus for the holidays?  Difficult decisions...


TECHNICALLY you already have a Christmas avatar.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 27, 2016)

It's my homage to @Freefalling and the creepiest thing I could find without trying too hard.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 27, 2016)

@amlove21,

You outdid yourself with that one brother!


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 27, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> TECHNICALLY you already have a Christmas avatar.



TECHNICALLY, that's an Easter avatar, not Christmas.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 27, 2016)

Totentanz said:


> TECHNICALLY, that's an Easter avatar, not Christmas.


Lol



...it's both.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 27, 2016)

Participated.


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 27, 2016)

Ho ho ho, motherfuckers.


----------



## AWP (Nov 27, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> It's my homage to @Freefalling and the creepiest thing I could find without trying too hard.



Dude....My feeling are hurt. I'd NEVER wear one of those stupid bracelets, much less two.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 27, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Dude....My feeling are hurt. I'd NEVER wear one of those stupid bracelets, much less two.


That was the part I really had to worry about. I really worried about posting cause I was like, "Free would NEVER accessorize with a bracelet. But two?! This might be a bridge too far."


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 27, 2016)

Shitter's Full!


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 27, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> That was the part I really had to worry about. I really worried about posting cause I was like, "Free would NEVER accessorize with a bracelet. But two?! This might be a bridge too far."



Like A Bridge on the River Kwai.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 27, 2016)

Well, could another mod or admin change Red Flag 1's avatar as posted above?  Just until Epiphany (January 6, also knwn as Orthodox Christmas or Little Christmas in some circles).


I'm In.


----------



## WarMachine504 (Nov 28, 2016)

Bah hum-bong


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 28, 2016)

what's this?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 28, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> what's this?



That Santa is "Squatchy."


----------



## Gunz (Nov 28, 2016)

Merry Christmas from the elevator in Nakatomi Plaza.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 28, 2016)

Passed out Santa.


----------



## medicchick (Nov 28, 2016)

Eh, why not.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 29, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Do I dare give up muscle Jesus for the holidays?  Difficult decisions...



Don't you think a baby muscle Jesus in a manger and not nailed to boards would be more seasonable? Some people prefer baby Jesus


----------



## Queeg (Nov 29, 2016)

"Roads closed, pipes frozen, albinos...virtually invisible.  The Weather Service has upgraded Springfield's blizzard from "Winter Wonderland" to a "Class 3 Kill-Storm!"


----------



## compforce (Nov 29, 2016)

How's this...


----------



## Dame (Nov 29, 2016)

compforce said:


> How's this...
> View attachment 17360


Ho-Fucking-Ho?


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 29, 2016)

Schwartz:  Hey, smart ass. I asked my old man about sticking your tongue to a flagpole in the winter, and he says that it'll freeze right to the pole, just like I told ya.

Flick:  Ah, baloney. What would your old man know about anything?


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Nov 30, 2016)

Thank you for reminding me about Ralphie.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 1, 2016)

Amateurs......


----------



## x SF med (Dec 1, 2016)

Centermass said:


> Amateurs......


Actually, you'd be better served with this one...


----------



## Centermass (Dec 1, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Actually, you'd be better served with this one...
> 
> View attachment 17370



Naw......he's has loyalty issues.......


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 1, 2016)

A few new Wiki Leak emails have been released.

I have my hands on a copy of Santa's mugshot from Dec 25, 2015.  One email in particular shows over the last 4 years Santa has given $4.5 mil to the Clinton Foundation.  I am working a copy of the original FBI report, as of now the only one available is pretty redacted.  Eye witness reports and video footage are surfacing putting a well known Clinton Attorney talking with key FBI Agents in the case the night of the incident.  Magically Santa was released withing hours of detainment and hasn't been seen since.

As I get more info I'll post it.....:-"


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 8, 2016)

ShadowSpear said:


> View attachment 17339



Going to use this as my entry into our commands door decoration competition. If I win, the scotch I buy with the gift card will be drank in your honor.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 8, 2016)




----------

